# Rock Racing - its over



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/rock-racing-officially-denied-pro-license

I feel bad for some of the riders - but it looks like the ride is over. I think Ball is deluding himself with the whole "UCI is out to get me" bit. In reality he just ran the whole thing so poorly its no wonder they got refused, they barley made it in last year.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

Whether you like/believe/care about Floyd or not, Ball is a complete DB for throwing him under the bus like that. His comments were really bush league and prove that the sport is much better off without Rock Racing. 

Any word on what Sevilla, Mancebo, Landis, etc. are going to do? Seems like they're SOL at this point.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

The ride lasted a lot longer than I thought it would. Sometimes being humble gets more honey then being brash!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*I like the "official" UCI response*



3rensho said:


> Whether you like/believe/care about Floyd or not, Ball is a complete DB for throwing him under the bus like that. His comments were really bush league and prove that the sport is much better off without Rock Racing.
> 
> Any word on what Sevilla, Mancebo, Landis, etc. are going to do? Seems like they're SOL at this point.


 I like this quote:
"I don't know the details but I would say that's pure bullshit," McQuaid said. "I wasn't involved in the decision but that wouldn't be a reason. That's all bullshit."


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> I like this quote:
> "I don't know the details but I would say that's pure bullshit," McQuaid said. "I wasn't involved in the decision but that wouldn't be a reason. That's all bullshit."



+1 .... I'm no fan of McQuaid or the UCI but I have to agree on that.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Ball is a d-bag, pure and simple. Feel bad for the team support staff and mechs.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think Rock was refreshing on a certain level. There a lot they could have done with the whole brashness/attitude thing. They did a few fun things, Its good to push the limit. But alas, I guess he went way beyond the limit. Did he really think he wasnt going to get on all the wrong peoples nerves with his hiring practices?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> Ball is a d-bag, pure and simple. Feel bad for the team support staff and mechs.



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

You guys got it all wrong on this one. Ball, mr. "frankly we crushed the competition", is ahead of the curve once again.

AMATEUR is the new PRO


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think he really threw Floyd "under the bus" per se. I think it is a legitimate concern given all the controversy surrounding FL these days.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I don't think he really threw Floyd "under the bus" per se. I think it is a legitimate concern given all the controversy surrounding FL these days.


Ouch managed to get a licence no problem last year with Landis. Ball was looking for a way for the whole thing to no be his massive mismanagement so he thought he would throw Landis out there as the "reason" it failed.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> I like this quote:
> "I don't know the details but I would say that's pure bullshit," McQuaid said. "I wasn't involved in the decision but that wouldn't be a reason. That's all bullshit."


McQuaid will do the UCI (and the cycling world) a great service by presenting himself and his organization in a professional manner. Hearing his speak just makes me think that he's a drunken barroom bully. It is too bad because I have been told by several people that he actually cares a great deal about cycling and that he's doing a decent job. 

Come on, Mr. McQuaid, cycling deserves better than this.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Ouch managed to get a licence no problem last year with Landis. Ball was looking for a way for the whole thing to no be his massive mismanagement so he thought he would throw Landis out there as the "reason" it failed.


mr ball ought to be introduced to a mirror when searching for reasons.

or put another way by Baden Cooke

http://twitter.com/badencooke/status/9943205850


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> Ouch managed to get a licence no problem last year with Landis. Ball was looking for a way for the whole thing to no be his massive mismanagement so he thought he would throw Landis out there as the "reason" it failed.


+1 and it was also a jab in poor taste and timing.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey! I guess there will be deals on RR kits now.


----------



## Rajdog (Dec 9, 2009)

*No WAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!*

What happened to, "Here to Stay" ????

Just more B.S. I guess......


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

jlandry said:


> Hey! I guess there will be deals on RR kits now.



And those awesome Rock Racing bikes!


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> And those awesome Rock Racing bikes!


Which brings up an important question ; will Ball be frankly crushing the industry with the Rock bikes before or after they frankly crush the wheel biz with the wheels they promised to develop that would be better than any products from potential wheel sponsors who declined to provide them to Rock?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

You know, I'm sure on a personal level there was a lot of badness going on at Rock, but, I actually liked the fact that there was some random ego and attitude around the US professional bike race scene.

When a single pro "ball" player makes more in a year than the entire budgets of top international professional bike racing teams, you know that there's got to be more money in the sport -- and that needs more attention.

I hate big ol' SUV's as much as the next guy, but, I remember this kid I used to work with at the coffee shop -- skinny Viet dude that I thougt "looked like a cyclist." He was all about the giant sunglasses, slicked-up bleached tip hair.

He also wore Rock and Republic jeans, because, he was THAT guy.

Of course, he found out that Ball sponsored Rock Racing, and asked me a question or two about cycling.

One day he said to me at work, "Dude, I saw you tearing azz down Redondo beach the other day, holy s--- that looked baller, you were flyin' by the cars down the hill and keeping up with them going up the hill, that was awesome dude."

If Rock can help a guy like Nguyen think cycling is cool, more power to it.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I've never understood some of the hate that Rock Racing inspired. Yeah, Michael Ball is a chode; yeah he objectifies women; yeah, some of his roster choices were questionable; yeah, the kits were pretty cheesy and the bikes more so; yeah, he had a bit of a problem with paying his team. 

He was trying to give cycling a little mallpunk attitude, which this punk rocker cyclist found off-putting. 

But at first, this dude was sinking tons of money into the sport with what I guess were minimal, if not any, returns on his investment. However, dude got _people_, not just cyclists, interested in cycling as a sport. Can we all acknowledge that most Americans don't think of bike riding as a sport. I mean, look at us -- we wear lycra, shave our legs, spend hours pedaling while staring at another dude's butt, and brag about massages by guys named Luger. 

A little attitude would help cycling. Sadly, Michael Ball was probably the wrong person to do it, but hey, it was something.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Doctor Who said:


> A little attitude would help cycling. Sadly, Michael Ball was probably the wrong person to do it, but hey, it was something.


agreed. especially here.

I always assumed that cycling was just a temporary hobby for Ball, but it was fun to sit back and watch the spectacle.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I'm glad someone else started this thread. Rock's not dead according to Ball. They're going to be an amateur team from here on. Woooo Hoooo! I guess I'll be signing up. 

As for the riders that stuck around, they're pretty much sol. Its too late in the season to find another team since every team's budgets have been finalized. They can still ride as independents & hopefully get results in hopes of getting a contract later on.

As for McQuaid doing a good job, thats pretty funny. The ASO & the union cycliste for the men don't seem to think so. There is still the ongoing division between the ASO, the group that runs the major tours & classics, against the UCI. Recall last years power struggle when the pro tour teams that sided with the ASO or risk not riding the tour were going to be banished by the UCI from riding the world's & olympics until a temporary truce was reached ???

Of course the UCI & McQuaid want to appear that they are impartial but that is hardly the case. The ongoing rift between the UCI & the ASO is not going away anytime soon especially when there are $$$$$$$M's at stake. The UCI are arrogant, hypocritical, bullies that make their own rules as they go which is why there is this division between the UCI & ASO.

I agree that Ball's ego is not everyones cup of tea. He invested heavily to promote the sport whether you liked it or not. Especially in light of the economic conditions when a lot of teams are folding up. His intentions were good but his methods were something else to be desired. 

His aspirations for his team becoming pro tour was his undoing though. The way he went about it didn't sit well with the UCI even though they say otherwise. Rudy Pevenage as director sportif??? I'm surprised that he didn't hire Manolo Saiz. Maybe it was Ball's arrogant, hypocritical, bully type management style that didn't sit well with the UCI as it hit too close to home. Either way, the losers as usual are the riders.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Great discussion and I can agree with both sides on some points. 

Well put Argentius!

As for the UCI vs. ASO battle, I think there's definitely some arrogance and bullying coming from both sides of that one. In the words of Rodney King, "Why can't we all just get along?".

:lol: :lol: :lol: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> McQuaid will do the UCI (and the cycling world) a great service by presenting himself and his organization in a professional manner. Hearing his speak just makes me think that he's a drunken barroom bully. It is too bad because I have been told by several people that he actually cares a great deal about cycling and that he's doing a decent job.
> 
> Come on, Mr. McQuaid, cycling deserves better than this.


Because he said that Balls allegations are bullshit, instead of some other jargonistic term? 

I'd say cycling deserves better than Rock Racing....


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

bigmig19 said:


> I think Rock was refreshing on a certain level. There a lot they could have done with the whole brashness/attitude thing. They did a few fun things, Its good to push the limit. But alas, I guess he went way beyond the limit. Did he really think he wasnt going to get on all the wrong peoples nerves with his hiring practices?


I've never understood this, and no one has been able to answer me...but aside from being pretty much a tool, what has Ball and Rock Racing done for cycling? And I'm not set against it, and I will grant that giving formerly "banned" cyclists a home isn't actually a bad thing, but other than that...what has he actually done?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Doctor Who said:


> *he had a bit of a problem with paying his team. *


Left and bolded the important part..

but you know..that's cool, screw the employees and folks working for him...because he was


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i wouldnt hold my breath for jersey/bike sales. they will do what liberty/segurous did: keep the price high and call them "collector items."


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

My understanding of the entire Rock situation is that the management side of the team was continually in shambles. Ball sort of figured he could just half-ass running a team and move people in and out of the day to day operations but all he ever had was chaos. I'm not talking about director sportifs here, I am talking about the logistical management of the team. And with the UCI, teams' have to be completely up front and organized. Once the UCI gets a whiff of mis-management they start to get nervous. One too many Linda McCartneys or Noble Houses in the past have made the UCI toughen up the team licensing on every level. Rock's crap management ultimately victimized them.

And Ball did effectively "throw Landis under the bus" with his statement. Classic Ball behaviour to blame everyone else for his shortcomings. I feel badly for guys like Chadwick, Cruz, Freddie and some of the younger guys but I feel absolutely no sympathy for the ex-Puerto gang (Sevilla, Mancebo, Gutierrez) as those guys finally got what was coming to them....

In the end, Ball's legacy in pro cycling will be short lived and really only remembered as a sideshow at best.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with most of the points made here. Ball's legacy will be tarnished, at best, due to his mgmt style and his issues when it came to the powers that be. Ijust left a large multi-national company (by choice) before an impending merger, and I noticed that since the merger, many of the people there with questionable mgmt methods or those who constantly pushed the envelope were the ones who are now jobless. A little bit of unconventionally is a good thing and, for a while at least, RR was a refreshing diversion to the nornally stodgy world of Pro Cycling...but to constantly push the button of the powers that be, in a sport that is having its own issues, when the status of your team is tenouos at best is the height of stupidity. I feel bad for the support staff and the riders. Even though many of them were past cheats, they still deserve the chance to earn a living. Ball screwed them all.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I just liked how it was a "rogues gallery" of cycling. Hamilton, floyd, Oscar Sevila, Cippolini, and David Klingler. wow, shouldn't Batman have fought these guys?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Ball is a d-bag, pure and simple. Feel bad for the team support staff and mechs.


I do feel bad for them, but also consider the fact that anyone who got involved with them in the past two years knew damn well they were getting a ride from a drunk driver. The UCI simply said, "Not on our roads."


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Interview with MB by Neil Browne. Here is a question Neil ask:
VN)velonation): What about Freddy Rodriguez and Floyd Landis?

Ball: Let me tell you something about Floyd. I like the guy, but his idea of business dealings were not a lot to be desired. It didn't work out in the end because I couldn't take his word, so it ended. I'm fine with that. It didn't end in a bad way, but didn't end in a good way.

Are you kidding me ? From a guy that still owes riders money and screwed sponsors, and anyone he could and he doesn't think that he can trust someones word ! 
Holly crap, he must be insane.
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/3340/Michael-Ball-Interview-No-apologies-no-regrets.aspx


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Sylint said:


> I've never understood this, and no one has been able to answer me...but aside from being pretty much a tool, what has Ball and Rock Racing done for cycling? And I'm not set against it, and I will grant that giving formerly "banned" cyclists a home isn't actually a bad thing, but other than that...what has he actually done?


bump.
I'm curious as well


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Hah!*

"AMATEUR is the NEW PRO" Hah! and HERE TO STAY.... double hah!

Yeah I'm a little bummed it didn't work out. I was all for the ex-doping cycling superstars to have another chance. There are so many still rolling in the pro peloton that never got caught, I think its only fair to those who served their time to have another go. As for those who couldn't put down their needles and transfusion bags, very sad.

Anyway, here are the guys from the 2008 Tour Of California at the Santa Rosa stage. Rock was all splash - black and neon green Cadillac team cars, street urchin models on the podium, and oh yeah - Mario Cippolini (standing just off frame drinking hot coffee), Tyler Hamilton, Oscar Sevilla, Santiago Botero, Fast Freddy Rodriguez. How cool is that?

As for Floyd, I'm still a fan. Very Bad Floyd for the testosterone sack patches. But how many guys were micro-dosing EPO and doing blood transfusions in that Tour and simply didn't get caught? Like throwing a guy in jail for jaywalking when there's a mugging going on down the block.


----------

